

Show HN: Ingerchat – Live Sketching as Chat - mtviewdave
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&mt=8

======
mtviewdave
Hey, folks. This is a chat app I’ve put together than lets people chat through
live sketching. It goes through Heroku, so you don’t need to be on the same
WiFi to interact with your chat partner (as is the case with many
whiteboarding apps). I’d appreciate any feedback you have.

